# gentoo linux 1.2 als lamp-server

## jg

hallo,

ich baue seit zwei jahren lamp-server auf suse-basis. leider gefällt mir die immer stärkere ausrichtung auf eine "linux-for-the-masses" distri nicht. daher suche ich nach alternativen. ich würde deshalb gerne wissen, ob gentoo geeignet ist, lamp-server zu bauen. falls jemand von euch damit erfahrungen gemacht hat, wäre ich über einen gedankenaustausch dankbar.

gruss,

jens

----------

## kannX

Auf alle Fälle ist Gentoo geeigent. Ich benutze zur Zeit Apache, Mysql und Php.

Alle nötigen Programme für LAMP findest du in Portage-Tree. Ich kann dir daher nur empfehlen Gentoo zu benutzen.

Mit

```

emerge net-www/apache

emerge net-www/mod_ssl

emerge dev-perl/mod_perl

emerge dev-php/mod_php

emerge dev-db/mysql

```

solltest du alles wichtige drauf haben.

----------

## jg

hallo,

danke für deine antwort. eine frage habe ich noch:

wie sieht es mit security updates aus ? wie schnell sind diese verfügbar ? wenn diese nicht für emerge verfügbar sind, aber z.b. von den entwicklern als source angeboten werden, kann man diese dann selbst kompilieren oder wirft das dann die paketverwaltung von gentoo komplett durcheinandern ?

 *kannX wrote:*   

> Auf alle Fälle ist Gentoo geeigent. Ich benutze zur Zeit Apache, Mysql und Php.
> 
> Alle nötigen Programme für LAMP findest du in Portage-Tree. Ich kann dir daher nur empfehlen Gentoo zu benutzen.
> 
> Mit
> ...

 

----------

## kannX

Also am besten erst mal zum Verfahren von emerge:

Emerge läd die orginal Sourcecodes erst runter, patcht diese dann eventuell. Danach wird ganz normal konfiguriert, compiliert und installiert - nur eben automatisch (wenn man will kann man das "./configure" auch selbst ausführen, Optionen wie SSL oder PAM lassen sich aber auch ein einer globalen Konfiguratiosdatei festlegen).

Von der Aktuallität her kann man nicht klagen, die Buildscripte zu neuen Versionen sind immer sehr schnell verfügbar. Packetupdates lassen sich auch durch emerge automatisch durchführen.

Was das nachträgliche Einspielen von Patches betrifft sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

Wenn man alles selbst machen will kann man ein Packet auch "injecten", dann gilt ein Packet im Portage-Tree als installiert obwohl es nicht mit einem Buildscript hinzugefügt wurde.

Wenn Sicherheit für dich sehr wichtig ist würde ich dir empfehlen die gentoo-anoucement Mailingliste zu abonieren, da wirst du frühzeitig über Sicherheitslücken und Möglichkeiten diese zu beheben informiert.

vielleicht die aktuellen Versionen der LAMP betreffenden Packete:

apache-1.3.26

mysql-3.23.51 / 4.0.1-alpha

mod_perl-1.27

mod_php-4.2.2

mod_ssl-2.8.10

----------

## mglauche

hab auch linux als lamp server laufen (umgestiegen von RH, von suse hatte ich nach extrem schlechten erfahrungen bei servern schon vor vielen jahren die finger gelassen  :Wink: 

Diese use settings sind nett für PHP:

USE="-qt -gtk -gnome -kde -X -berkdb xml dom mysql innodb gif png ssl imap java curl ldap pam xml2 flash"

das baut dann noch ne reihe extra plugins für php, die ich früher immer von hand reinkompiliert hatte ..

----------

